# bath and body swap board



## gems2374 (Apr 17, 2005)

anyone know a good place to talk about bath and body swapping?


----------



## aeni (Apr 28, 2005)

god i wish. i personally haven't heard anything, but since they got rid of the perfumes, i'm depressed since i can't get the night-blooming jasmine anymore.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

makeupalley's bath and body board


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

2nd MUA's bath and body board


----------

